# Golden Cane Warrior comes to Blu-ray/DVD on 11/3/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“A breakthrough in Indonesian martial arts … goes hand-in-hand with The Raid”

~ SINEKDOKS.COM

“… solid, entertaining ...” ~ J Hurtado, TWITCH



*THE GOLDEN CANE WARRIOR*



The Hero’s Journey Begins

On Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD November 3





PLANO, TEXAS. (September 15, 2015) – Written and directed by Ifa Isfansya (The Dancer), the action-packed, Indonesian martial arts drama THE GOLDEN CANE WARRIOR debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD November 3 from Well Go USA Entertainment. In a tribute to the wu xia comics and novelettes popularized in Southeast Asia, THE GOLDEN CANE WARRIOR tells the story of two student fighters who, after their master is killed, set out to find the Golden Cane relic before it falls into the wrong hands. The film stars Christine Hakim (Eat Pray Love, Merantau), Nicholas Saputra (What They Don’t Talk About Love), Reza Rahadian (The Mirror Never Lies), Tara Basro (Killers) and Eva Celia Latjuba (Jamila and the President).



Synopsis:

The well-respected Cempaka (Hakim) holder of the mighty and powerful Golden Cane relic weapon and its ultimate deadly moves, was expected to announce her succession to one of her most talented students. Murder and betrayal take over before the announcement is made public putting the Golden Cane in danger of falling into the wrong hands. The only person who can help restore order is the long lost Naga Putih (The White Dragon), the last warrior who still possesses the ultimate moves of the Golden Cane. Two betrayed students, hurt and angry, must find the warrior before it’s too late.



THE GOLDEN CANE WARRIOR has a runtime of approximately 111 minutes and is not rated.




*Blu-ray*

Catalog #: WGU01652B	
UPC Code: 812491016527
Pre-Order Date: 9/29/15
SLP: $29.98

*DVD*

Catalog #: WGU01651D
UPC Code: 812491016510
Pre-Order Date: 9/29/15
SLP: $24.98​


----------

